# Coming back to coffee but can I stand a downgrade?



## highlightshadow (May 12, 2014)

Hi all

Been a coffee enthusiast for about 10 years.

Started with silvia and then moved up to an Izzo Alex. Had that for many years until about a year ago.

Under kitchen space pressure I sold it reluctantly

Now my wife, who prompted the sale, is now missing nice coffee so I'm looking again

Now I can't afford to get back to the heights of an Alex or similar so looking at lower end

Not even sure at this point whether I can go to £600's to get a expobar pulser or equivalent

Given that we're looking for low volume use can I get away with something as entry as a gaggia classic or will I just not enjoy the results?

I remember the silvia with mixed feelings so I doubt I want another so dubious whether something even cheaper going to do the business.

I do thankfully still have my mazzer mini-e grinder so sorted in getting right grind

Opinions and thoughts / experiences welcome

Thanks

Jamie


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

What type of drinks do you typically make and what constitutes low volume?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

As Jeebsy says what types of drinks do you like?

If you are a black coffee drinker why not consider some brewed methods, like a V60, Chemex, Aeropress, Clever Dripper etc. Pair it with a hand grinder like a Porlex. Cheap setup, excellent coffee, can all be stored in a cupboard out of the way.


----------



## highlightshadow (May 12, 2014)

Ok

Mainly talking espresso based. Capps and latte type thing.

Low volume means almost single or double use per day. Just morning drinks type thing. Bit more at weekend but not much


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

After going to a HX from a classic which I never really enjoyed - I'd say, you will probably be disappointed with the classic.

Can probably - if your lucky - get a 2nd hand HX for £4-500.

Can't forget the grinder too though....


----------



## highlightshadow (May 12, 2014)

Like I said. At least I have a top grinder already fortunately.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Get the quickmill that just went up


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

i'm in the situation where I'm upgrading to the gaggia classic!!!!!

I'm hoping that I will be seeing better results than with my delonghi ec330- which is a pretty dire machine, but produces something that is acceptable (though is very very variable in quality)


----------

